# Do shrimp require a lid?



## Morainy

The bulb has died on a lamp that I've got over a 2.5 gallon shrimp tank. Rather than looking for another bulb for this not-very-common fixture, I thought I might attach my new Azoo lamp to the tank.

The Azoo clamps onto the tank, though, so I'll have to remove the pretty screen that sits atop the tank. And as I've never kept shrimp in a small tank before, I'm wondering -- would the shrimp climb out of the tank? 

I've been watching the shrimp, and so far they seem to walk upside down below the surface of the water before dropping back down into the tank. I haven't noticed any shrimp in any of my tanks trying to escape by launching off the top of water lettuce or anything like that. 

I'd appreciate any thoughts!
-Maureen


----------



## Diztrbd1

unless your water level is at the top of the tank or level with something they could use to climb out, I wouldn't think they could. Even if it was , I think they wouldn't anyway, they like the water too much I don't have a lid on mine and between my high water level and floating plants , I have had no probs or even seen any attempts at escaping.


----------



## teija

Hard to say... as long as they are happy in their water parameters and there's nothing going on to make them feel stressed or jumpy, you should be ok if the water level is not too close to the top of the rim.

Personally, if we were talking about my amanos I would feel safer with a lid...


----------



## CRS Fan

My Blue Pearl shrimp tank is topless. My water level is also high so that the AC 50 does not cascade into the tank to minimize CO2 release.

Hopefully that helops.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## qyrus

Only shrimps I've kept that jumps are Rudolphs/Red-Nose, a lid might be handy if you plan on keeping those.

Jim


----------



## alym

I can tell you, from experience, that my tanks are topless and have had tons of amano shrimp in them; however, I say this with a caveat -- I've also found amano carcasses upwards of 20ft from the tank!

Yes, they can get out. Does it happen often? No.


----------



## Morainy

Thank you, everyone! I will try taking the lid off of Scholz's blue shrimp tank, then, and attaching a nice light. Right now, I've got a desk lamp sitting on a Kleenex box next to it, dimly filtering through the black mesh top, and it really does detract from the aesthetics of his freshwater-pond-with-moss look.

Alym, your shrimp wandered twenty feet! I cannot imagine how they dragged their bulky bodies around with their spindly little feet. They must have been very motivated to get somewhere.

Gyrus, are there really Rudolph shrimp? (The shrimp version of flying reindeer?) I definitely think that those would need a lid... or jingle bells...

Thank you!


----------



## budahrox

Morainy said:


> Gyrus, are there really Rudolph shrimp? (The shrimp version of flying reindeer?) I definitely think that those would need a lid... or jingle bells...


Yep, Pat (Mykiss) has them.
Cheers!!


----------



## Mferko

alym said:


> I can tell you, from experience, that my tanks are topless and have had tons of amano shrimp in them; however, I say this with a caveat -- I've also found amano carcasses upwards of 20ft from the tank!
> 
> Yes, they can get out. Does it happen often? No.


lol yea i found an amano halfway to the kitchen once


----------



## effox

I've got a rimless\topless tank, with the water level right to the top of the rim, it works fine. No suiciders.


----------



## Morainy

Thank you, everyone. I feel very confident removing the lid so that I can swap lamps now...


----------



## Morainy

Yes! I just noticed them on the Canadian Aquatics site! As my grandfather used to say, "Now I know everything...." lol



budahrox said:


> Yep, Pat (Mykiss) has them.
> Cheers!!


----------

